# Chewing off ear hair..



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I have no help to offer, but when I spray that bitter yuck, I taste it all day! YUCK!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I really hate using that stuff lol. It's like I'd lick my lips and they'd taste like that stuff. It's like I instantly had the bad flavor face.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Ears take forever to grow back too!!!!! Keep them banded and wrapped and use a snood and leg or pom covers when chewing a toy or eating. I have been growing ears on Stoney forever it seems and they were looking beautiful! 
I was visiting my Grand kids and my husband did not notice that he had lost his ear wrap, I now have a big chuck out of his left ear again!


----------

